# Cycling Tours in Germany



## CyclistGermany (Mar 22, 2007)

Hi,

I don't know if it's allright to advertize here in this board. So please tell me if it's not, and I will delete this post at once. I just want to promote our company (it is a small company providing various bicycle tours in germany). 

Based in Germany, the company offers guided cycling tours with an English speaking local guide in the most scenic areas of Germany like Bavaria, Rhine Valley, Saxon Switzerland or Elbe Valley. The luggage is handled from hotel to hotel. All tours start and end nearby an international airport. Bed and breakfast, maps and description of the tour, cycle hiring, special services like wine tasting are included.

So if you like, have a look at our website.

http://www.germancyclingtours.com/

thx


----------



## stingray_coach (Jun 27, 2006)

I am going to Germany in June...and was hoping to find a good tour. Thanks for the post.


----------



## zenmonkey (Nov 21, 2004)

You might also take a look at toytowngermany.com and see that community, they might be interested in a tour


----------

